# Catholic school girls



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Was out on the town Saturday night. In drag even (dressed up for the season you know). Anyway, me and my friend had been to a couple of bars and it seemed the evening was winding down. They had just announced the winner of the costume contest and I was miffed I didn't win. Some guy dressed as Jesus took the honors (great costume really, and his date was dressed up as al ittle angel). Anyway, it was about 1:30 and we were just getting ready to leave. About then a van pulled up, just packed with people. Two guys get out, followed by six women dressed up as Catholic school girls. Little, tiny (I mean EENSY) plaid skirts, white shirts tied up way high, white knee socks, the whole bit. As they enter the place, the entire tone of things changed. Just, a whole different energy. And when they started dancing..............  Most of the other women were muttering "grrrr", while ALL of the men suddenly had big smiles on their faces. Anyway, these girls were taking exhibitionism to the extreme. Their eensy skirts did very little to hide their even eensier thongs. And they were dancing all over the floor, etc. At one point, either on purpose or due to some type of clothing failure, the tallest blonde schoolgirl was suddenly topless. What happened next is still a bit confusing to me.........but bottom line is - a melee broke out. There were actually bar stools, beer bottles, etc. flying through the air. Guys hitting guys, girls hitting girls, girls hitting guys, the whole bit. 
Me and my friend just sort of slid off into the corner and watched. 
I haven't been that entertained in a long time. On the downside, the police were there in about 17 seconds. Ended up being there till like 3:30, as they had to question everybody. While it was clear where the blame lay (the Catholic school girls), the only people they took away were a couple of particularly belligerent guys.

The point to this story? None whatsoever. I just got home from work and am a little wired. Thought maybe posting something would settle me down a bit. Hope everyone is doing O.K.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I love Catholic school girls. Real ones, though, not fake ones. My senior year in high school about 50 people in my graduating class went to the Bahamas and we met a group of about 25 Catholic School girls from St. Louis, also on their senior spring break. Boy, were they repressed. Made for a fun spring break.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok being jewish i don't know much about this...are those girls really REALLY repressed?

uh and also sc this story is F***ING HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

No, i doubt they are really repressed these days. By the time they are in high school, they already have groups of guys they have known growing up and can hang out with. Maybe 25, 30 years ago. I went to a small liberal arts college that was all-male until 1985. There were plenty of girls by the time I got there but there happened to be 2 or 3 all-female schools around us which used to be "sister schools" of the college I went to. Those girls were repressed and for lack of better words, sluts. They would come up and visit and have no place to stay but your room. I think repression is probably more common at all female colleges where they don't really know any guys, they don't see any during the week, and the only chance they get to meet them are on the weekends.

Those catholic school girls I met on Spring Break and pretty much everybody is looking to get together on Spring Break. Hell, yhey could have been repressed, I don't know. Just trying to make other conversation than politics.


----------

